

Gandi.net launches Platform as a Service beta - kenny_r
http://www.gandi.net/hosting/simple/paas#nav

======
piotrSikora
Is it only me or the latest iteration of "Platform-as-a-Service" offerings
doesn't differ at all from shared hosting?

~~~
paisible
Also really not a fan of "no bullshit".

------
chrisfarms
I've got a few VPSs with Gandi, this looks like a minor extension of that. The
VPSs perform well, their control panel is a bit verbose but does the trick....

Where it all falls down is their bizare "pre-pay/top-up" payment system. You
have to set your card to periodically to-up your account with the exact amount
you need. I really hope they change this if they are going to an even more
unpredictable usage plan.

If you opt-out of the pre-pay system, you have to purchase each little
component (A vps here, some hard-disk there) as seperate transactions... it's
a real pain.

~~~
danieldk
I had VPSes with Gandi, but switched to Linode. Executing operatings with the
Gandi control panel had become slower and slower and the renewal proces became
more painful (I had to renew server resources -> pay with PayPal -> cancel
renewal because it wouldn't proceed -> renew server resources -> pay with
prepaid account that was just credited via PayPal).

~~~
slig
I have one VPS there because their bandwidth pricing and that's it. They are a
few years behing linode in other aspects.

For instance, you have to create a fixed sized partition and you can't change
that number on the setup. You have to login on SSH, google and do the resizing
manually. That goes against what I would expect for a "no bullshit" hosting.

------
juanre
I wish they'd figure out how to make their web site work. This morning I've
spent quite a bit of time trying to change the settings of one of my domains:
every time I chose it, they'd come up with a page with a pink background and
an uncanny ability to replicate itself. You could eventually catch a glimpse
of a link and follow it, but it was not easy. And forget about doing it with a
browser other than Firefox.

------
sudonim
I love gandi as a DNS provider. One thing to be aware of is that they are
based in europe and your credit card company my ding you with a foreign
transaction fee if you use them.

------
christefano
FYI, when signing up the "optional" website address field is actually
required.

------
DanBlake
I think that tagline is going to hurt them more than the "ha, these guys are
cool" factor will help them.

~~~
clarkevans
I think their tagline is a perfect differentiator from the market leader in
the domain registration business. Blunt is effective, especially when it's
what users of that leading vendor are actively trying to get away from
"bullshit".

